# Medication availabiity in Portugal



## krenl (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm planning to move to Portugal next year (retired), and my main problem is figuring out how I can obtain the medications I need for ulcerative colitis and rheumatoid arthritis. I'm finding that insurance companies won't cover me - a major concern with my conditions. I take a self-inject biologic, Simponi, along with several other pills. I don't know if I'll be able to afford my biologic even if they offer the generic version of my biologic.

Does anyone else have this problem and how have you handled it? Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Infomed may give you some guidance about the availability and cost of your medications.


----------



## krenl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you Richard.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

I have two expat friends with UC here and they get treated perfectly by the local Heath system.


----------



## krenl (Jul 26, 2017)

Pgmills - really? But are they also using their own insurance to get treated? I know I'll be able to get doctor appointments for minor things but I thought, from what I've read, that emergencies, surgeries, and medications will be my responsibility unless I have private insurance? Once I become a long-term resident, would my ability to access medical care and meds be different or better?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

What I can tell you categorically is that my two British friends get all their medicines on prescription. As with all drugs here, there is a cost but the chronic cases ( like UC) are extremely heavily discounted. 
A post under a topic of say 'health care for American expats' may get you some advice on how to register at a Health centre as a third country person rather than an EU citizen.


----------



## krenl (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you PGMills - your info looks promising for my situation. I read conflicting things about being able to use the healthcare system as someone (retired) who has not contributed to the system. I do appreciate your help!


----------

